# Running out of options in NYC



## Deleted member 18141 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey guys, you can totally correct me on this if i'm in the wrong forum but i'm in a very tough situation and could use advice on where to turn or who to go to for help. I'm currently living in an apartment where I pay rent and after this month there is no way i'll be able to pay rent. I am currently unemployed and am trying to overcome post concussion symptoms and major anxiety i've been having since I was in a serious bike accident earlier this month. I am desperately trying to find a place to squat in or anywhere in nyc where I can work to earn my share of living so that I don't have to move back to new jersey to a home I was sexually and emotionally abused in as a child. I've been reading extensively on squatting and if there is anyone out there that can open a room for even a month or have any advice on where I can try and seek a squatting like situation in NYC it would be much appreciated. Thank you for listening <3


----------



## syrinyx (Mar 28, 2017)

Bump! (hope very much somebody has an open floor or couch for you--also check the couchsurfing website!!)


----------



## Dmac (Mar 28, 2017)

@Erinn Oface That really sucks. You might try sending a pm to @Tude (one of the site mods) She runs a couch sharing site , dirty kids couch coalition, or something like that. She might have some contacts or good ideas to help you out. Good luck!


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't know where you are in the metro area, but there are lots of potential sites to squat the farther away from Manhattan you get. Finding an established squat is difficult in NYC because of property values and the potential for being shutdown, so people are pretty secretive. But you could definitely start something in the Bronx/Yonkers/Far Queens/North Jersey areas.


----------



## otherr (Mar 28, 2017)

Im in a tent in highland park near brooklyn right now. Im looking for something like that too. Youre welcome to come by my spot if they keep the doors locked its pretty cool. Im trying to do amazon bike delivery job while homeless to start. Send me a message if you like

Edit apparently they opened it for the season today. I still got a tent gotta find nee spot. Good luck!!


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't persnally know of any squats in NYC, but I know that there's a good amount of them. Squats are the best when you have good people to be with. If anyone hits you up on here don't take it just because it's been offered. You could end up in a situation where you're unhappy with yourself and the people surrounding you. I'm currently squatting in Austin with some good StP people. ( @Matt Derrick @EphemeralStick @sofarfromhome and @Pocket Viking ) We've been furnishing it and making it home. We got a little pantry and have family dinner at night. So I guess my point is find a place you can call home with some people you want to surround yourself with. That's the best advice I can give you


----------



## Tude (Mar 29, 2017)

Looking for you. And there is another couple who are looking for a place for a month to squat etc in another site I admin and they are not finding much. Looking - and will update and you PM'd me so I'm up on it. being hopeful


----------



## autumn (Apr 2, 2017)

Erinn Oface said:


> Hey guys, you can totally correct me on this if i'm in the wrong forum but i'm in a very tough situation and could use advice on where to turn or who to go to for help. I'm currently living in an apartment where I pay rent and after this month there is no way i'll be able to pay rent. I am currently unemployed and am trying to overcome post concussion symptoms and major anxiety i've been having since I was in a serious bike accident earlier this month. I am desperately trying to find a place to squat in or anywhere in nyc where I can work to earn my share of living so that I don't have to move back to new jersey to a home I was sexually and emotionally abused in as a child. I've been reading extensively on squatting and if there is anyone out there that can open a room for even a month or have any advice on where I can try and seek a squatting like situation in NYC it would be much appreciated. Thank you for listening <3



If you're not afraid of living in crown heights (the really, really shitty half, murder capital of NYC) I know of a place you might be able to go.

You're stuck in an incredibly shitty situation... Rather than choosing to return to a place where you were abused, the best I can offer, unfortunately, is a ride. My partner and I are driving up to New York in a couple of weeks or so, I'll be on the border of PA for maybe a week doing a bunch of work on my RV with @DrewSTNY and my partner. Then we're heading west to Portland. We can detour to NYC after the work is done and give you a ride out there if you want. We're going to be setting up on a commune while we redo the interior of the RV and they would likely welcome you with open arms. They're good people, and personal friends of my partner.

Either way, best of luck to you.


----------



## Ragozino (Apr 4, 2017)

Erinn Oface said:


> Hey guys, you can totally correct me on this if i'm in the wrong forum but i'm in a very tough situation and could use advice on where to turn or who to go to for help. I'm currently living in an apartment where I pay rent and after this month there is no way i'll be able to pay rent. I am currently unemployed and am trying to overcome post concussion symptoms and major anxiety i've been having since I was in a serious bike accident earlier this month. I am desperately trying to find a place to squat in or anywhere in nyc where I can work to earn my share of living so that I don't have to move back to new jersey to a home I was sexually and emotionally abused in as a child. I've been reading extensively on squatting and if there is anyone out there that can open a room for even a month or have any advice on where I can try and seek a squatting like situation in NYC it would be much appreciated. Thank you for listening <3




1. Try filing an application for unemployment pay and see what they tell you.
2. You could file an application for ebt/ food assistance from the state. That's usually worth about $130 per month. At least you won't have to worry about paying for food.
3. You can get a free government cellphone from Qlink or Assurance Wireless or Safelink.
4. You could get try a temp agency for some work.
5. There's like temporary work on Craigslist - 'gigs' section like house cleaning and office cleaning.
6. Apply for some credit cards now and you can get one within a week. Apply to Credit One, Capital One, Citibank, First Premier, First Progress, First Access. Apply to all of them.
7. You could try filing an application for disability pay from social security. That doesn't always work but give it a try.

Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 5, 2017)

Ragozino said:


> 1. Try filing an application for unemployment pay and see what they tell you.
> 2. You could file an application for ebt/ food assistance from the state. That's usually worth about $130 per month. At least you won't have to worry about paying for food.
> 3. You can get a free government cellphone from Qlink or Assurance Wireless or Safelink.
> 4. You could get try a temp agency for some work.
> ...



ive asked you nicely twice now to please upload a profile picture if you want to continue posting on this website.


----------

